# xp on macbook



## wind125 (Sep 17, 2009)

i got same problem too with my macbook running on xp. i already installed the driver but still doesnt work.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Some more details please.


----------



## rbhebron (Sep 2, 2009)

hello,
my macbook is running MAC OS 10.5 Leopard and tired installing XP Pro SP3
thru bootcamp. its supposed to install all the necessary drivers for XP but
this is not true. i needed to install the drivers individually before i got some
built-in devices working. the most important devices are the network, audio,
video/VGA, USB, firewire, mini-DV (for connecting to a projector). so far, the 
only device i'm not able to work is the the audio. so, i plugged a USB powered
speaker so now i already have audio. the rest of the devices that are not 
really a priority, IR controller, trackpad, keyboard, bluetooth...etc, still needs
appropriate drivers though....

in case you still cant work the a/b/g wifi device, you can plug a USB a/b/g
wifi dongle. this was my initial solution when i was not successful with the 
wifi drivers but i now have the atheros wifi driver working.

sure wish, someone cud suggest some solutions to eliminate the workaround.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't have any problems at all installing drivers.

1) Using Boot Camp Assistant, select the drive to install Windows on and insert the install CD and have it reboot the Mac.
2) Install Windows on the disk you selected in the Boot Camp Assistant.
3) After Windows is installed and you are at the desktop, eject the Windows install CD and insert the OS X Leopard 10.5 install DVD if you are running Leopard, or the OS X Snow Leopard install DVD if that is what you are running.
4)The DVD should auto run, but if not, open it and it will start the driver installer. Just keep clicking OK, even after the warning about not being signed drivers. Do not hit any cancel buttons.
5)Once the installer is done, the Windows Found New Hardware Wizard should pop up and start asking to install drivers for the hardware, allow it to do so. Once it is done, reboot and it all should work.

Those are the steps I followed, and it installed just fine, and all the hardware works for me, except for the multi-touch trackpad, Apple doesn't have complete drivers for that yet.


----------



## rbhebron (Sep 2, 2009)

hello,

i think you assumed that i'm trying to install XP on a Macbook PRO. the truth
is i'm trying to install on a old macbook (circa 2006) with the following specs:

CPU type - Mobile DualCore Intel Core Duo T2500, 2000 MHz (12 x 167)
Motherboard chipset - Mobile Intel Calistoga-GM i945GM
Memory - 2 x 1GB 667Mhz DDR2 SDRAM (upgraded)
HDD - 250GB 7200rpm SATA-II (upgraded)

these are the devices and its status:
video card - intel GMA 950 / Mobile 945GM/GU Express Integrated Graphics Controller - now working
LAN port - Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller - now working
USB 2.0 port - Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller [B-0] - now working
camera - i-sight - now working
DVD-RW superdrive – now working, I'm using NERO 8 fro windows
Firewire port - OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller – now working
wifi – airport express - Atheros AR5006X 802.11abg Wireless NIC – now working
sound card - SigmaTel STAC9220 A1 @ Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - High Definition Audio Controller [B-0] - still doesn't work
keyboard functions - ? the fn + page-up/page-down key doesn't work
trackpoint - ? the two finger scroll key doesn't work 
bluetooth - ? still have a "question mark" on the device driver
infra red controller - ? have the remote but does not work

my main interest is to have the soundcard working on XP-SP3. i have downloaded and installed the SigmaTel STAC9220 A1 & the Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M chipset controller driver individually but still doesnt work. have tried to search intel support for the motherboard but theres no available driver for the set. according to INTEL support, sigmatel is now IDT but still not working


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Nope, I wasn't assuming it was a Macbook Pro, I was assuming it was an Intel based Mac. The Boot Camp install instructions are the same for all Intel based Macs. Mine is an Unibody Macbook. The OS X 10.5 and 10.6 retail install DVDs have Windows drivers for all Mac models. Like I said, the trackpad will not have anymore then basic usage, two finger and multi-touch do not work with the current drivers. What Apple drivers are you using? Are they from the OS X install DVD that came with the Macbook, or are they from an OS install DVD of a different model of Mac, or are they from a retail install DVD? What version of OS X is the install DVD? If your Mac didn't come from Apple with 10.5 on it, then you have to get the drivers from a retail OS X install DVD, as the OS install DVD from a different Mac model may not have all the drivers for other Macs, only the Mac the DVD came with. IF you are trying to use the drivers form the 10.4 beta, these are unsupported which is why you are having problems. The only way to get the correct drivers is to use the installers from the OS X 10.5 or 10.6 install DVD, and then to run Apple Software Updater in Windows to get them current. If you have done these things, and it still doesn't work, chances are you are having driver conflicts, Windows is trying to use drivers other then the Apple ones. If this is the case, you will need to goto the Windows XP section of the forum for help, as they will have the knowledge to resolve driver conflicts.


----------



## felxo (Oct 5, 2009)

if you want to run windows on your mac then you should use bootcamp this way u will be able to run windows or mac osx at any given time 

then once you have install windows on your mac you just need to put in your os desk that came with your mac and it will install the divers you need for windows to run 

also once you have set up bootcamp you may want to look in to vmware for mac u can run you bootcamp verion of windows with in side you copy of mac osx if you want to start up bootcamp got to spot light serch for boot camp assistant 

if you need more help fell free to post here or drop me an pm


----------

